# Chronic dull pain in lower right side of abdomen



## Guest (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi all,Haven't posted for quite sometime because I have been doing everything in my power to get better! Just wondering...a few years ago I had chronic pain the right side of my lower abdomen for three months. Had a whole bunch of test and it came down to IBS, so says my gastro. specialist. It went away for a year or so, although the IBS symptoms didn't. Now it seems to be back again, pretty much since October 8th. Anybody else get this pain?..OR...does anyone know what may be the cause of the on-going dull ache there? (It's also sore if you physically press on that area).All comments welcome.


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

i've had the same kind of pain...same location for about 5 years now.there have been other posts on this topic as well.


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

i've had the same kind of pain...same location for about 5 years now.there have been other posts on this topic as well.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I have the same pain but on the lower left side. Apparently, it's pretty common... Just like you, it aches and is sore when I touch (actually, I think it's the other way around for me; it's sore because I don't stop pressing it :rolleyes







I had a pelvic ultrasound so I know there is nothing abnormal in that area...If you go through previous postings, a lot of people mentioned having the same pain, whether on the right side or the left one.Nat


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I have the same pain but on the lower left side. Apparently, it's pretty common... Just like you, it aches and is sore when I touch (actually, I think it's the other way around for me; it's sore because I don't stop pressing it :rolleyes







I had a pelvic ultrasound so I know there is nothing abnormal in that area...If you go through previous postings, a lot of people mentioned having the same pain, whether on the right side or the left one.Nat


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2001)

I have also had the same ache on my right side for a long time. It gets worse right before my period everymonth. I wish I could tell you what it is, but I don't know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2001)

I have also had the same ache on my right side for a long time. It gets worse right before my period everymonth. I wish I could tell you what it is, but I don't know.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have had this pain for 10+ years. I have endo and IBS so I can't tell you which one is causing the pain. I have seen gastro's and Gyn's. I have tried anti-inflammatories and pain medications. As well as heating pads.The BEST think for me is Bentyl.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have had this pain for 10+ years. I have endo and IBS so I can't tell you which one is causing the pain. I have seen gastro's and Gyn's. I have tried anti-inflammatories and pain medications. As well as heating pads.The BEST think for me is Bentyl.


----------



## estrada106 (Jul 29, 2001)

I have had this pain also, so bad that I thought it was my gall bladder. Turns out it is the part of your stomach that produces the acid to break down the food right before it goes into your intestines (sorry forgot the actual name) I was producing too much acid and creating ulcers in this area. I have been taking Aciphex for 6 months now and it works great for me. Good luck.


----------



## estrada106 (Jul 29, 2001)

I have had this pain also, so bad that I thought it was my gall bladder. Turns out it is the part of your stomach that produces the acid to break down the food right before it goes into your intestines (sorry forgot the actual name) I was producing too much acid and creating ulcers in this area. I have been taking Aciphex for 6 months now and it works great for me. Good luck.


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

I have the same pain for some years Carolyn. When some years ago I didn't know I had IBS I went twice to hospital thinking I had apendicitis. Like N_Barran it gets worse when my period is about to come. I think it is gas accumulated cause when a press it for a while I hear gas noises in my abdomen.Take care Teresa


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

I have the same pain for some years Carolyn. When some years ago I didn't know I had IBS I went twice to hospital thinking I had apendicitis. Like N_Barran it gets worse when my period is about to come. I think it is gas accumulated cause when a press it for a while I hear gas noises in my abdomen.Take care Teresa


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Carolyn..I to have the lower right abdomen pain, it some times radiates to my back but I notice it more about 2 hours after I eat. I also notice it goes away for the most part after I potty







or pass gas. I went to Dr. this past week, and was told I have IBS







Then he said you have Colitis







then he said yes you have IBS..LOL..well, who knows. time will tell I think.estrada106..You know I kinda figured this had to do with the stomach acid also..makes sense. Because of where the pain is and it hurts about 2 hours after I eat in the morning among other times also during the day. I also found that when I drink rootbeer pop it really messes me up,I get pain big time is that strange or what?! Can not figure what is in rootbeer to hurt so much other pops do not bother me. Thanks for listening







Well, on the 5th I go for my first Colonoscopy yippie..so we will see!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Carolyn..I to have the lower right abdomen pain, it some times radiates to my back but I notice it more about 2 hours after I eat. I also notice it goes away for the most part after I potty







or pass gas. I went to Dr. this past week, and was told I have IBS







Then he said you have Colitis







then he said yes you have IBS..LOL..well, who knows. time will tell I think.estrada106..You know I kinda figured this had to do with the stomach acid also..makes sense. Because of where the pain is and it hurts about 2 hours after I eat in the morning among other times also during the day. I also found that when I drink rootbeer pop it really messes me up,I get pain big time is that strange or what?! Can not figure what is in rootbeer to hurt so much other pops do not bother me. Thanks for listening







Well, on the 5th I go for my first Colonoscopy yippie..so we will see!


----------



## jaantje (May 27, 2001)

I have the same pain but on the left-hand side... my dr. told me it is gas pains... sometimes if I move around it goes away... good luck to you.


----------



## jaantje (May 27, 2001)

I have the same pain but on the left-hand side... my dr. told me it is gas pains... sometimes if I move around it goes away... good luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks to all for your replies!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks to all for your replies!


----------

